# Older simplicity help: parts, advice, ID?



## iTGbuDeeV (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi All,

First post here. New home owner with a long hillly driveway (yay!) and a few questions.

Background:
I picked up a simplicity brand snow blower from what I'm guessing is the 80's. 10hp, 32 inch cut. 5 forward speeds, 2 reverse, adjustable shoot.

It starts fairly easily, runs fine as long as the throttle is up, and the choke is balanced just perfectly. Here is where my concern lies. It won't really idle at low RPM, it sputters and cuts out. 

It does NOT have an air box/ filter on it. I mentioned this to the previous owner when I purchased it from him and he said he had run it that way for a long time, but he was sort of sounding like I caught him off guard. My guess is he took it off and lost it and was hoping I didn't notice. It was a good deal and running so I bought it anyway figuring I could find the parts. Turns out the market for early model snow blowers isn't very big!

So, my questions are multiple:

Can anyone ID the make and model of this for me? (pics below)

could the lack of air box be causing the necessity for the delicately balanced choke and throttle as well as the stalling at idle due to too much air flow?

Where can I possibly find an air box for this? I'm about to head to the local power equipment store and try to find anything that fits.

Anything else I should look over prior to the first snow fall? Oil is at the proper level and clean, and I know that I need to get a hand full of sheer pins for it.

Thanks for your help!
Kyle


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice looking machine. I have a simplicity 755 and it is a very well built snow blower. I can't help you id your snow blower, but, I suspect you have a very common problem which is a dirty / slugged up carburetor. 

here is a link to a video on youtub on cleaning a tech carb. This is part one of a four part video by donyboy






Good luck

carl


----------



## iTGbuDeeV (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you Carl,

A good old carb clean was on my pre-winter to do list. that video will be really helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Snowblowers don't have air filters on them because they will get clogged with snow and ice. You shouldn't have anything on the inlet side of the carb except the choke. You should, however, have a sheet metal cover that covers the carb and the muffler and that will trap heat from the exhaust in to help prevent the carb linkages from icing up. It will also help prevent big snow balls from getting sucked in.

I will second CarlB and his diagnosis of a partially clogged up carb.


----------



## iTGbuDeeV (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Shryp,

i've been doing more research tonight and that's what I've been seeing. I think I can handle fabbing something up for that. The 2 threaded holes on each side of the inlet threw me off.


----------



## iTGbuDeeV (Sep 10, 2012)

found the heat box on e-bay last night and ordered it. now I just need to find the correct size bolts to mount it and clean out the carb.

thanks for all your help!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Carb*

Kyle

You're actually missing a couple of parts there. One is to mount the carb cover and the other is for the choke. Take a look at this picture (it's from a 10 hp but comparable to yours)
















Between the 2 mounting holes on the side is the jet you're interested in. A good starting point is first close it then open it up 1 1/2 turns. 
I don't find a good picture of it, but if you look into the throat of the carb from the back side there are 3 small holes right user that welch plug to the upper left in the second picture. If they get gummed up they really cause issues with idling. Happens they're the same size as the copper part of phone wire. Take the carb off (mark your governor control wires for location etc, or take good pictures), open the throttle and with a 90 degree bend in the uninsulated end of the wire, work it through each of those 3 holes to insure they're open. that's the easy way, harder is rebuild, remove the welch plug (watch when removing as the carb metal has little space under the welch plug) and clean them well while redoing the carb.
As far as a carb cover and the missing carb pieces, either watch for a blown motor for sale or check places that repair blowers and might have some scrappers. Having said that, be aware that not every Tecumseh of the same hp has the same carb cover etc. You want insure you get one with the same muffler, throttle and choke setup as you now have.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

make sure the heat box is ---exactly---right, different linkage/muffler combinations will take different boxes. you will also need the adapter (stand off) that bolts to those two holes on the carb and the heat box bolts to that. or......do what i have done. find a junk summer use engine with the air filter assembly. 4 inch round or so back plate and the cover. and run it with no air filter element. works great. but the heatbox does look better and will provide warmed up air from the muffler.

choke throttle balance, if it is fine on the high end, and poor on the low end rpm try adjusting the low end screw not the one on the bottom of the fuel bowl the other one on the carb body. as stated 1 1/2 turns out to start, in till it runs poorly, out past 1 1/2 until it runs poorly again and put it right in the middle of those two spots.

if still no good you need a rebuild.

should have read all previous posts, sorry most covered what i had said


----------



## iTGbuDeeV (Sep 10, 2012)

My heater Box came in yesterday. looks to be exactly what I needed. I have some unexpected free time this weekend so i'll dive into it then. most likely fab up the bracket on the side of the carb and go hunting for the correct one for the front/ choke side.

thanks for the tips on getting the fuel balance right. i'll give that a shot this weekend too and report back my findings. I'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to Carburaters so i'll be learning as i go.


----------

